# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Trao đổi kinh nghiệm >  Công thức tính lỗ khoan taro ren !

## CBNN

Em sưu tầm được công thức tính Lỗ Khoan Để Taro Ren, 
Công thức tính đường kính chân ren hay đường kính lỗ khoan để taro ren như sau:
d1 = d - 2x (0.541266xP) x (Tỉ lệ phần trăm lượng ăn ren)
Trong đó : 
d1: đường kính chân ren 
d=đường kính đỉnh của ren
P= bước ren
với góc ren tiêu chuẩn hệ mét, góc ren 60 độ
với góc ren lớn hơn thì lỗ khoan lớn hơn
Giả sử cần taro M10 có bước ren là 1.5, tỉ lệ lượng ăn ren là 80% thì : 
Lỗ cần khoan = 10- 2x(0.541266x1.5) x 0,8= 8.7
Tỉ lệ ăn ren lớn thì khi vặn bu lông hay vít vào ren ăn với nhau rất tốt, độ rơ ít nhưng khi gia công ren cũng khó hơn. Tỉ lệ ăn ren nhỏ thì bu lông có độ rơ nhưng gia công dễ dàng
Để đơn giản hòa thì khi taro ren thì đường kính lỗ cần khoan được tính theo công thức:
d1= d-P 
Ví dụ: Cần taro ren M10 bước ren là 1.5 thì đường kính lỗ cần khoan là: 10 - 1.5 = 8.5 .
www.nguonmay.com

hoặc tra bảng cho nhanh .


hoac vào đây xem nhiều hơn http://maykhoanban.com/tra-cuu-buoc-...-khi-taro.html

----------

anhcos, CKD, Ga con, Gamo, haianhelectric, Lenamhai, nhatson, ppgas, quocthanhheli, thuhanoi, TigerHN

----------


## katerman

Em cứ phang đại: lỗ cần khoan= M?? / 1.175
ví dụ: M10 cần khoan lỗ: 10/1.175=8.5.
 :Smile:  với inox chơi lỗ lớn hơn xí.

----------

CBNN, cnclaivung

----------


## CBNN

> Em cứ phang đại: lỗ cần khoan= M?? / 1.175
> ví dụ: M10 cần khoan lỗ: 10/1.175=8.5.
>  với inox chơi lỗ lớn hơn xí.


lỗ to sai lệch tí không sao nhưng với lỗ nhỏ dễ trả giá lắm bác ah ! 
có lần em khoan lỗ bắt ray bản 15 bắt ốc M4 (lỗ tiêu chuẩn là 3.3) mà làm biếng đi mua mũi , khoan 3.2 (có sẵn) cứ 2-3 lỗ gãy 1 mũi taro , càng mấy lỗ cuối cảng dễ gãy mũi taro , chắc do mấy lỗ sau mủi mòn đi nó còn nhỏ hơn 3.2 nữa , taro rất bót và dễ gãy .

----------


## CBNN

> Em cứ phang đại: lỗ cần khoan= M?? / 1.175
> ví dụ: M10 cần khoan lỗ: 10/1.175=8.5.
>  với inox chơi lỗ lớn hơn xí.


Mà công thức của bác  sử dụng cũng oke ! dễ nhớ !

----------


## Gamo

Ui, cảm ơn bác nhiều nhiều :x :x :x Đang kiếm cái bảng này mà ko ai có hết

----------


## Nam CNC

gà mờ , mày có khoan chà bá ra nó cũng gãy mũi à , trình độ cơ khí mày có hạn mà , đưa ra ngoài cho thợ nó làm cho lành.

----------


## CKD

> gà mờ , mày có khoan chà bá ra nó cũng gãy mũi à , trình độ cơ khí mày có hạn mà , đưa ra ngoài cho thợ nó làm cho lành.


Cụ nói chí phải.
Bằng chứng là cái máy ê bốc xì gì đó.. im luôn rồi, chắc quăng vào sọt rác rồi. He he...

----------


## anhcos

> Ui, cảm ơn bác nhiều nhiều :x :x :x Đang kiếm cái bảng này mà ko ai có hết


Gamo vào android market tải phát là có cả mớ, tra cả in lẫn mét nhanh chóng.

----------

Gamo

----------


## thuhanoi

Lật cái lưng cây thước kẹp điện tử ra dòm tạm cũng tốt chán  :Big Grin:

----------


## terminaterx300

> Lật cái lưng cây thước kẹp điện tử ra dòm tạm cũng tốt chán


sang quá, mấy cây thước lá inox có rùi  :Cool: 

tùy vào nhu cầu, bên mình toàn taro máy nên lúc nào cũng khoan hơn 1 dem để thoát đỉnh ren, đỡ gãy cây taro  :Wink:

----------


## ahdvip

ai muốn khắc cái bảng đó lên thước hay thứ gì đó thì kêu em nhé, free free  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

> gà mờ , mày có khoan chà bá ra nó cũng gãy mũi à , trình độ cơ khí mày có hạn mà , đưa ra ngoài cho thợ nó làm cho lành.





> Cụ nói chí phải.
> Bằng chứng là cái máy ê bốc xì gì đó.. im luôn rồi, chắc quăng vào sọt rác rồi. He he...


Hehe, bọn mày có tin là tau vặt lông cả 2 đứa hem?

----------


## Ga con

Trừ khi các bác mài mũi khoan bằng máy, 2 cạnh cắt 2 bên đều nhau, lưỡi cắt giữa ngay tâm mũi khoan, khoan cái lỗ mới đúng bằng đường kính mũi khoan (lớn hơn tầm vài %mm coi như không đáng kể). Việc mài đều đến 0.05mm là rất khó rồi (cho kết quả lỗ khoan ra lớn hơn mũi khoan 0.1mm).

Các bác có để ý khi khoan mồi 1 mũi rồi khoan mũi kế tiếp lớn hơn đường kính lỗ sẽ ra chuẩn hơn, vì lúc này nó cắt bằng 2 lưỡi cắt bên mà không dính gì đến cái lưỡi cắt giữa (nguyên nhân làm lỗ khoan lớn lên). Bác nào kêu mài mũi khoan bằng tay luôn đạt thì em e là cực hiếm hoặc là đang tự an ủi tinh thần.

Do đó theo em khoan mũi lớn hơn yêu cầu 1 chút thì thực tế nó lớn hơn kha khá. Do đó không cần thiết phải khoan mũi lớn hơn. Và có thể lợi dụng đặc điểm này để dùng mũi khoan cho đúng. Như em sau 1 vài lần khoan thử, đo và mài lại, có thể dùng mũi khoan 3.2mm khoan ra lỗ gần chính xác 3.2 - 3.3 - 3.4 thậm chí 3.5mm.

Cái này có bác nào hay khoan chốt định vị mới để ý thôi. Ngày xưa em đi làm bên công ty khuôn mẫu, đã thua độ một bác thợ giàu kinh nghiệm cái vụ này. Sau đó em mí học được tý mánh.

Thanks.

----------

anhcos, CKD, Gamo, haignition, tcm, Tuấn, VanToan234

----------


## Tuấn

> Hehe, bọn mày có tin là tau vặt lông cả 2 đứa hem?


Vặt đi cụ, em mà là cụ thì em tức lắm, tức tức lắm ý, tha sao được, cụ nhỉ  :Smile:

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, em cũng tính rồi bác ợ... CNC hay có tai nạn lắm

----------


## thuhanoi

> Vặt đi cụ, em mà là cụ thì em tức lắm, tức tức lắm ý, tha sao được, cụ nhỉ


Ai chứ bác  Spin mà đụng đến cái spin là bác sợ lặn lien  :Big Grin:

----------

Gamo

----------


## Tuấn

> Hehe, em cũng tính rồi bác ợ... CNC hay có tai nạn lắm


Mình cũng chỉ nên nhẹ nhàng thôi bác ạ, đừng làm quá mà anh em mếch lòng.

Nếu là em thì hôm nào đó em sang nhà mấy lão này, cầm cái bút chì vẽ một đường nối hai cái chân nào đó của mạch bob hay gì gì đấy của cái máy mấy cha này thôi ạ. Chì nó dẫn điện. Cái vạch bác vẽ bằng bút chì có tác dụng như một cái dây dẫn điện rất tồi, vui vui nó dẫn điện, buồn buồn nó thôi. Nó mà dẫn cho cái công tắc hành trình vui vui nó tự đóng thì cũng đủ làm con C phờ rem thành con C sủi roài  :Smile: . 

À mà bob thường màu xanh hả bác ? bác thử dùng bút chì xanh xem, có khi cùng màu các lão kia không phát hiện được hé he  :Smile:

----------

Gamo

----------


## ahdvip

> Mình cũng chỉ nên nhẹ nhàng thôi bác ạ, đừng làm quá mà anh em mếch lòng.
> 
> Nếu là em thì hôm nào đó em sang nhà mấy lão này, cầm cái bút chì vẽ một đường nối hai cái chân nào đó của mạch bob hay gì gì đấy của cái máy mấy cha này thôi ạ. Chì nó dẫn điện. Cái vạch bác vẽ bằng bút chì có tác dụng như một cái dây dẫn điện rất tồi, vui vui nó dẫn điện, buồn buồn nó thôi. Nó mà dẫn cho cái công tắc hành trình vui vui nó tự đóng thì cũng đủ làm con C phờ rem thành con C sủi roài . 
> 
> À mà bob thường màu xanh hả bác ? bác thử dùng bút chì xanh xem, có khi cùng màu các lão kia không phát hiện được hé he


Báo cáo trước giờ anh sờ pín không xài công tắc hành trình  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------

Gamo

----------


## Nam CNC

máy CNC của em hệ nguyên thuỷ , ăn lông ở lổ , công tắc hay cảm biến xa xỉ quá , đôi lúc đưa vào em bị rối. hehehehe .

Mày qua tao vặt lông thì tao cho mày thành gà xối mỡ à.

----------


## thuhanoi

Giảm trét đi: Đầu vào taro ren đầu ra có Gà xối mỡ  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

CBNN, Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Cái vụ bút chì hơi bị hay à nha. Vẽ xong là cho lão ấy mò đến tết Congo

----------


## Nam CNC

vậy thì tao xịt dầu bóng NC vào bảo vệ trước.

----------


## CBNN

> vậy thì tao xịt dầu bóng NC vào bảo vệ trước.


anh lấy dây đống quấn mạng nhện vào tủ đi nối vào điểm 220v , a ấ thò tay vào là có gà nướng mọi liền ....

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

trước khi có gà nướng mọi thì chúng ta có sếu nướng mọi rồi

----------

CBNN

----------


## CBNN

ôi ...vãi sếu .... :Wink:

----------


## Tuấn

Các cụ xì pam nhiều quá, chủ thớt vào uýnh chít giờ  :Smile: 

Bác Nam CNC không cần xịt dầu bóng hay dây điện đâu ạ, làm vậy nguy hiểm, rất không an toàn ạ.

Anh em với nhau cả, bác nên treo mấy cái này trong tủ, chỗ cụ Gà sẽ thò tay vào là được ạ :



Nó là cái lưỡi câu lục, dễ mua lắm, lại cũng chả đắt. Mình người hiền lành, mình treo 1 cái thôi cụ ạ. Cụ Gà thò tay vào là dính, mà gỡ cực kỳ khó ạ, loạng quạng thò tay kia vào gỡ là dính nốt tay kia vào ạ. Đau lắm, đau lắm, buốt đến tận óc, dính 2 tay thì phải có người khác hỗ trợ chứ một mình thì chịu vậy, em bị mãi rồi ạ  :Smile:

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, em mà ở Hà Nội thì mang ngay 1 thùng bút chỉ qua thăm bác rồi

----------


## Nguyễn Bảo Duy

Mình thấy có gì khó đâu nhỉ, mình toàn lấy cỡ bù lông trừ bước răng của nó ra lỗ cần khoan. Ví dụ muốn taro M10-bước 1,5 thì khoan 8,5ly, tương tự M8-1.25 khoan 6.75 (em toàn khoan 6.5 taro hơi năng chút nhưng dễ mua mũi khoan), M6-1.0 khoan 5 ly, M5-0.8 khoan 4ly2, M4-0.6 khoan 3.5. Bước răng trên là răng tiêu chuẩn nhé, cứ khoan như mình xác suất gãy taro rất thấp

----------

huuminhsh, VanToan234

----------

